# Importgrösse mysql datenbanken



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

Wo muss ich die importgrössen für datenbanken festlegen damit ich über phpmyadmin 200MB grosse datenbanken imprtieren kann

Desweiteren würde ich noch wissen ob bei isp2 in dem phpmyadmin plugin die zip funktion deaktiviert ist


----------



## planet_fox (19. Feb. 2009)

und noch ne dumme frage ich habe cms frisch installiert.ziemlich modernes cms. Datenbank utf8(mysql5) cms utf8 so nun wenn ich cms umlaute schreibe dann stehn in der datenbank keine umlaute


----------



## Quest (19. Feb. 2009)

1. 
Mach auf deinem Server mal die /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini auf.
*post_max_size* konfiguriert die Datenmenge, die der Server per Post annimmt
*upload_max_filesize* ist das was dich eigentlich interessiert, die max. Dateigröße einer einzelnen Datei die angenommen wird
*memory_limit* und *max_execution_time* solltest du auch noch nach oben schrauben, damit phpMyAdmin sowohl genug Arbeitsspeicher als auch genug Zeit bekommt um den Datenbank-Dump einzuspielen.
Tipp: Packe dein Monster-SQL-File in ein bZip2-Archiv, das hat von allen die phpMyAdmin auspacken kann die beste Kompression.

2. 
Was steht denn statt dessen in der DB?
Taucht wenigstens auf der Seite der Text so auf wie du ihn eingegeben hast?


----------



## planet_fox (19. Feb. 2009)

erstes danke für die info zu php.ini
(dazu hab ich noch was interessanntes gefunden)


zweitens ja im browser passt es aber warumm ist es in der datenank falsch wenn ich mir das ansehe über phpmyadmin


----------



## Quest (19. Feb. 2009)

1. auch nicht schlecht 
2. ja was steht denn drin in der DB? Gib doch mal n Beispiel.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Feb. 2009)

```
StÃ¼hle,
```
so steht das dann drin


----------



## fuxifux (19. Feb. 2009)

versuche mal, wenn Du das im Browser per phpmyadmin ansiehst, die Zeichencodierung händisch auf UTF-8 zu stellen.


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

> Wo muss ich die importgrössen für datenbanken festlegen damit ich über phpmyadmin 200MB grosse datenbanken imprtieren kann


So große Datenbanken kann man nicht zuverlässig mit phpmyadmin importieren. das sollte man lieber auf der Shell machen:

mysql -u root -p datenbankname < datei_mit_dem_datenbankinhalt.sql

Oder wenn Du unter windows arbeitest gibt es da nette GUI tools zum sichern und wiederherstellen von Datenbanken auf mysql.com zum download.


----------

